# do songs help you?



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont know the problem is they will never fit completely the situation. I was thinking about pat benatar's you better run
"you better run
you better hide
you better leave from my side"
yeah its ok-the angst is there but in most songs there's no kids involved they are just break up songs
I like Kerosene by miranda lambert
"i've given up on love hey love's given up on me"
and the best line for my wife is from lone justice ways to be wicked
"cause you know so many
ways to be wicked 
but you don't know one little one little thing
about love.

I dont want to hear victim stuff like arms of the angel - lame sorry sarah
or worse Bonnie raitt I can't make you love me -- uggg ultra weak and lame
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

they help me...
when i want to become more depressed.


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

I've a really positive break up sound track at the moment... Makes me feel great!

Eg take a bow-rhianna, so what-pink, I'm not ready to make nice- Dixie chicks etc etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh and fighter by Christina aguilera
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lovebug501 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love all of those... and one that's really spoke to me is Fall Apart - Josh Wilson.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

*Paul Carrack's "Don't shed a tear"* is my empowerment anthem.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Weird Al's One More Minute:

"Weird Al" Yankovic - One More Minute - YouTube

It never fails to crack me up every time I hear it.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Chris Daughtry over you, my mantra!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m02-RHN_hQE&ob=av2e

Now that it’s all said and done 
I can’t believe you were the one 
To build me up and tear me down 
Like an old abandoned house 
What you said when you left 
Just left me cold and out of breath 
I fell too far, was in way too deep 
Guess I let you get the best of meeee 


Well I never saw it coming 
I should have started running 
A long, time agooo! 
And I never thought I’d doubt you 
I’m better off without you 
More than you, more than you know 
I’m slowly getting closure 
I guess it’s really over 
I’m finally gettin’ better 
Now I’m picking up the pieces 
From spending all of these years 
Putting my heart back together 
‘Cause the day I thought I’d never get through 
I got over you!!! 


You took a hammer to these walls 
Dragged the memories down the hall 
Packed your bags and walked away 
There was nothing I could say, 
And when you slammed the front door shut 
A lot of other’s opened up 
So did my eyes so I could see 
That you never were the best for meee 


Well I never saw it coming 
I should have started running 
A long, time agooo! 
And I never thought I’d doubt you 
I’m better off without you 
More than you, more than you know 
I’m slowly getting closure 
I guess it’s really over 
I’m finally getting’ better 
Now I’m picking up the pieces 
From spending all of these years 
Putting my heart back together 
‘Cause the day I thought I’d never get through 
I got over you!!! 


I never saw it coming 
I should have started running 
A long, long time agooo 
And I never thought I’d doubt you 
I’m better off without you 

And I never saw it coming 
I should have started running 
I’m finally getting better 
Now I’m picking up the pieces 
From spending all of these years 
Putting my heart back together 
And I got over you!!! 
And I got over you!!! 
And I got over you!!! 

The day I thought I’d never get through 
I got over you…:smthumbup:


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

you can go your own way-- just not with my kid!!
we went out last night ended up at kareoki I could have been bold and did
"found out about you" or "cuts like a knife" - but it don't feel so right bryan or any others
that would have been telling but
I went with mild beatles " ticket to ride" but it was for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanabeelee (Sep 6, 2011)

Saliva - How Could You? - YouTube Saliva - How Could You? 


Billy Currington - Love Done Gone - YouTube Billy Currington - Love Done Gone

Mario - How Could You - YouTube Mario - How could you

James Wesley - Didn't I - YouTube James Wesley - Didn't I"

Jerrod Niemann - Lover, Lover - YouTube Jerrod Niemann - Lover Lover

Just a few songs that hurt but seemed to fit at the time.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Umphrey's Mcgee

Domnino Theory


Well basically it’s not what it seems
It’s too late to argue with me
You think you figured out this machine
Well your way off, you’re way off

If I rolled up my sleeves
You should stand back, just stand back
You’ll take it if it’s coming from me
You take everything from everybody

You’re falling down like a stack of dominoes
Your secret was safe, but now everybody knows
Your demeanor was cleaner but now clean just ain’t enough
This unexpected, misdirected you, you don’t even know that you’re stuck

So I can be just one of two things
What’s good for you might not be for me
As superficial as it might seem
I got my mind made up, it’s made up

Time won’t work you tried
Hes’ out of town and he ain’t coming back
Your provisions made you go blind
What then are you looking at

It could be charity or not I don’t know
Let me off of this suggestion before you implode
Based on the pretexts of your reflexes about my complaint
You need to more than reconsider so the bigger picture never goes blank

I dont care or not if you agree
It’s way to late to argue with me
Details that you’re trying to see
You’re all talk you’re all talk

I appreciate you trying
But you’re way off you’re way off
I feel like I’ve been shopping antiques
It’s the same sh!t, it still stinks

You’re falling down like a stack of dominoes
You’re secret was safe, but now everyone knows
Your demeanor was cleaner but now clean just ain’t enough
This unexpected, misdirected you, you don’t even know that you’re stuck
On a sidewalk
That runs into a corner
Better turn around quick
Don’t say i didn’t warn you
Soon or late it was bound to happen faster than you’d think
You need to more than reconsider so the bigger picture never goes blank


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

Avengened Sevenfold


A Little Piece of Heaven


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

After the D-Day, I started to listen to gangster rap, a genre I really hated. The streams of profanity and its generally misogynist attitude helped me feel better.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rolling Stones "It's All Over Now" pretty much fit the bill for me.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

snap said:


> After the D-Day, I started to listen to gangster rap, a genre I really hated. The streams of profanity and its generally misogynist attitude helped me feel better.


haha! :smthumbup: 

for some reason your post reminds me of the song " a friend of mine" by Biggie


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> I dont know the problem is they will never fit completely the situation. I was thinking about pat benatar's you better run
> "you better run
> you better hide
> you better leave from my side"
> ...


OMG I LOVE Maria McKee! I just found their debut album on vinyl. Squeeee! I could listen to that girl belt it out all day long. I hardly ever hear references to her, so I had to clap. :smthumbup:


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep Lone Justice was so underated only 2 albums!!
great songs great live
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

Two more infidelity songs. WARNING: These are GOOD.

Famous Blue Raincoat - Leonard Cohen


Fool - Damien Rice


----------



## elph (Apr 2, 2011)

When your ready for it. Actually you don't have to be ready for it, I think this song is good for any state post d-day. But ESP when you've made the realization that you can't control the situation. Only your self and when you realize that no matter what happens divorce or reconcilliation, all you can do is move forward. 

The song is walk by the foo fighters

Google it, YouTube it. Whatever. 

Then Begin to heal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

Just after d-day I discovered Eisley. One of the girls in the group lost her H to a best friend and home wrecker. I didn't know the situation or why this music spoke to me at the time I found it. All I knew was that what I felt was captured perfectly by this group. The music is just beautiful and for the first time I began to realize that my experience was not uncommon.


----------

